# Blystocyst/day 3



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

I have just started FET treatment!  But the clinic i am with have given myself and DH the option of either trying all 10 of our FE with blystocyst, or thaw 4 eggs and FET 2 of them on day 3. All 10 eggs where frozen on day 3.

Can anyone out there help us with our decision, please??
Loves and babydust

xx xx xx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Viviloves,

Thank you so much for taking time and answering my post. Both DH and i signed a consent form for the day 3 FET. But now after posting on this and speaking to other couples in similar positions i am confused.

We have been told that all 10 eggs where frozen D3 and 5 top grade.   Well done frosties xx
But when speaking to the embryologist we where told that they can thaw 4 and keep them at D3 and put 2 best back, or defrost all 10 and take to D5..... this now i dont understand, they say for chances they have to defrost all 10 for BC, but after reading your post and speaking to other couples, i dont understand why they have to defrost all 10, why cant they defrost 5?   

This is the reason DH and i opted for the D3 transfer. I have just started medicated FET yesterday.   i am going to phone them later and chat to them as i really am confused.
Again huni thank you so so much for all your info. I will post later after speking to the clinic. Fingers crossed...

xxxxx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Huni,
sorry never got a chance to post again the other day. I spoke to the clinic and they reassured me on things and explained other things to me, so both DH and i are really happy we have made the right decision!!      

Thank you so much for your support and help. How are you doing huni?
xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi groovecottage

Just wanted 2 give u my experience of fet's.  I had 6 frosties taken out freezer ( frozen on day 1), 5 survived the thaw & made it 2 day 3, 2 grade 1 embryos were transferred & we got a bfp.  I now have 16 month old twin sons.

I've never had experience of blastocyct transfer but we are proof that day 3 fet's work.

Wishing u all the best

Katy xx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Katy,

Thank you so much for youradvice. I spoke to the clinic again last wk and i have decided to go for day 3 as i dont want all my frosties thawed and treatment not to work. The clinic said for of our frosties where high grade when frozen so fingers crossed...      

Congrats on your gorgeous b oys Katy they are beautiful and hopefully one day i will have one.  
Struggling with tx at the minute i forgot how hard it is.   DH not understanding at all. and it has been a hugely long wkend of DH's 2 nieces being chrsitened 1 2 months and the other 7 months which we are godparents to, it is heartbreaking   baby chat all wkend and babies being handed around for cuddles, and my Father in law (knowing our situation) in front of everyone laighing saying are you mad that you want one of these!!!!!!!!!!!   >  it was anything but funny. AARRGGHH. sorry for the moan.

xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Grovecottage

Moan away huni thats what we're here for.  I totally understand where your coming from, doesn't mater where u turn there just seems 2 b babies & baby talk everywhere & u feel so isolated because no one knows how u feel & everyone just seems 2 b so insensitive or they say the wrong thing even when they are trying 2 help but that is where we come in!  Everyone here has some idea of how u feel & are more than willing 2 help.  Keep ur chin up fet is just round the corner & i've got everything crossed it works for u xx


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hi, sorry to jump in the thread, I am  going to be having a frozen cylce too and your situation seems very similar to mine we had ten embies, they thought that i might get ohss too thats why they decided to freeze my embies,in the end i didnt have ohss, I actualy had no idea that they would want to defrost so many.  .... now my clinic has said that they advise defrosting 6, going to blasto, but they will only transfer one good embie back. Thats because of my age though. just thought id share my experiance too. x


----------

